
Investor Liability for ICOs Could Be Substantial - StanislawMel
https://hackernoon.com/investor-liability-for-icos-could-be-downturn-catalyst-e902ffdb9eeb
======
sharemywin
a lot of ICOs just bar US citizens:(little US with a bar across it icon)

[https://www.smithandcrown.com/icos/](https://www.smithandcrown.com/icos/)

~~~
StanislawMel
True - I wonder how much actual KYC those guys are doing though, so much as
claiming they don't market to US citizens and then doing no real background
checking. It won't pass muster if there aren't any real teeth to it.

